# start of my sound system for the graveyard



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been so be busy with work that I haven't posted anything that I have been working on. But here is the start of my sound system for my graveyard, it is powered by 2 PC power supplies that power 4 car audio decks that then gives me 4 sets of 8 channels to play different sound throughout the haunt I plan to do a how too for this on my site but am slow lol... here are some pics of the work I got done on it over the weekend....









here's the start of my box 18'' squared.








placement of the deck brackets and air hole's for the PC fans








started cutting








inserted the metal brackets and sealed them with wood glue








started to do the pre install of all the electronics


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

and here are a few more of all the decks in and you can see where the wiring is and the inside of the box...
















I have to still add the hole's for all the speaker wires and a few other little things but I should knock it out tonight and will post the finished product in a day or two...
If you have any questions feel free I have been wanting to build something like this for a while and have done a lot of research so i know this will work and works great!!!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

An issue of heat had come to me and I already had a fix for it. I had a 12 volt box fan kicking around and I just added it to the mix...It's on the top board and will push the air out just fine it will be the last thing I add because I am doing all the work through top of the box...But last night I got her done lol... And Love the way it turned out all there left is some paint and cool graphics for my pleasure lol...But I I do have to say this was a pretty simple build and came out better then I planed I had planed for only 10 speaker outputs but I actually am able to use all 16 speaker outputs I don't think all use them all but it's cool that I can hook up that many speakers...
Here are a few more pics of the backside where I added the holes for the speaker wires and added the 4 barrier strips for quick release for my speakers....

























this last pic shows how the power is hooked up...I used 1 PC power supply to power 2 car decks for the wiring all I had to do is use a black from the Pc and run it to the 2 Black's from the car decks, then the 2 yellows and 2 Red(ACC) I hooked together and ran them to the yellow on the PC power supply. Then did the same for the other 2.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Here are a few more pics of the finished set-up now a little paint and I am DONE!!!! If there are any more questions ask away.....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good deal! I use a car stereo head for the thunder track in my cemetery. Never thought to build a big unit like this though. Keep us posted!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This setup is just for looping ambient sound throughout the haunt? Nothing triggereable I'm assuming? Also, are you using CD's or is there a way to utilize them as amplifiers for MP3 players? Nice job!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Northern Touch, that looks great! With all that air space and the power supplies vented outside the box, you will be running cool. Have you powered it up to see how it sounds?
Do the decks have an option for remote control?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

lookin good.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good. What did you use in terms of decks ( aquired via wreckers etc? ) .

Definately a cool setup..


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so cool. Where did you get the little girl at. My stereo doesn't come with one. LOL


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Alright I had company the last few Days and haven't be able to answer questions so here goes...These decks are brand new that I got at cost price where I work they were $45 each and are not just CD players they a have USB port and an a SD slot so I have endless possibilities and know need for FM transmitters to power mp3s wooohooo lol...here are some pics of the deck by it self and the box it came in o ya and yes they do come with remotes and I have tested the system with 1st 10 speakers and then all 16 and at a pretty high volume and sounded great!!!! I will say there was a little distortion for the speakers with really long wire runs but hey for a graveyard it's going to sound great... I am actually build another sound system that will be hooked up FM transmitter to broadcast the haut for cars that drive by but I wanted to send Jeff a mass. to ask about some of the transmitters he sells on his site... But this won't be a car deck set-up it's a little different all be posting once I get all the stuff I need...
Well here are the pics of the deck.....


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Northern Touch said:


> Alright I had company the last few Days and haven't be able to answer questions so here goes...These decks are brand new that I got at cost price where I work they were $45 each and are not just CD players they a have USB port and an a SD slot so I have endless possibilities and know need for FM transmitters to power mp3s wooohooo lol...here are some pics of the deck by it self and the box it came in o ya and yes they do come with remotes and I have tested the system with 1st 10 speakers and then all 16 and at a pretty high volume and sounded great!!!! I will say there was a little distortion for the speakers with really long wire runs but hey for a graveyard it's going to sound great... I am actually build another sound system that will be hooked up FM transmitter to broadcast the haut for cars that drive by but I wanted to send Jeff a mass. to ask about some of the transmitters he sells on his site... But this won't be a car deck set-up it's a little different all be posting once I get all the stuff I need...
> Well here are the pics of the deck.....


It looks like it turned out great. I remember when you first started asking about this.

I want to build the exact same setup.

Let me know if you can get me a good deal on the stereos!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yea, those stereos are terrific..4 amps in a box, I gotta put these in my control panel for sure. Thanks for the inspiration..I can see using them for adding sound to props as well as ambience.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way cool..all that power in 1 box...looks nice too


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

You have plenty of current to add a 2-channel car amp for those distant runs. 
You might check what happens to CD playback when you interrupt accessory power (red wire). Some units revert to the beginning of the track while others resume at the last point played when accessory is cycled. Depending on what you want this could be a simple triggered control. The receivers also have a low current 12-volt output when on (for amp or antenna turn-on, blue wire) that is a simple trigger control trigger for other props or lights.


----------

